# LAN -> WLAN -> LAN Zugriff.



## Danielku15 (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute. 
Ich hab grad ein kleines Problem mit meinem Netzwerk. Ich hab mir nen iMac zugelegt welcher kein WLAN hat. Jetzt hab ich einfach mal vorübergehend den Mac an meinen Laptop angeschlossen. Der Laptop ist in einem WLAN welches durch einen Linksys WRT verwaltet wird (DHCP, Internet). 

Nun möchte ich dass mein iMac über den Laptop ins Netzwerk vom WRT integriert wird (mit IP vom DHCP etc.). Wenn ich zwischen dem Laptop und dem Mac ein eigenes Netzwerk einrichte und einfach die Internetverbindung vom Laptop freigebe, bekomme ich zwar Zugriff auf das Internet vom Mac aus. Aber keinen Zugriff von den Netzwerkrechnern auf den Mac. (Natürlich habe ich auf dem Router eine Statische Route angelegt dass das Mac-Laptop Netz in Richtung Laptop liegt. Die Routing Services habe ich auch gestartet.) 

Wenn ich eine Netzwerkbrücke zwischen dem LAN und WLAN auf dem Laptop einrichte, bekomme ich keinen Zugriff mehr aus das WLAN. 

Gibts eine Möglichkeit den Mac direkt über den Laptop in das WRT Netz einzubinden? Oder kennt jemand von euch eine Möglichkeit zu prüfen ob bei Windows die Pakete vom WRT ankommen welche für das Mac Netz gedacht wären? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## TheNBP (14. Dezember 2008)

Danielku15 hat gesagt.:


> Nun möchte ich dass mein iMac über den Laptop ins Netzwerk vom WRT integriert wird (mit IP vom DHCP etc.). Wenn ich zwischen dem Laptop und dem Mac ein eigenes Netzwerk einrichte und einfach die Internetverbindung vom Laptop freigebe, bekomme ich zwar Zugriff auf das Internet vom Mac aus. Aber keinen Zugriff von den Netzwerkrechnern auf den Mac. (Natürlich habe ich auf dem Router eine Statische Route angelegt dass das Mac-Laptop Netz in Richtung Laptop liegt. Die Routing Services habe ich auch gestartet.)


Wenn Du die Internetverbindungsfreigabe benutzt kann der Zugriff auf den Mac so auch nicht funktionieren. Der XP Rechner verhält sich so wie ein NAT Router und blockt alle Zugriffe von "aussen" auf den Mac. Die einzige Möglichkeit die Du mit der Internetverbindungsfreigabe hast, ist am XP Recher bestimmte Ports auf den Mac weiterzuleiten.
Eine statischer Routingeintrag ist in dem Fall  nicht nötig.

Alles in allem ist die Internetverbindungsfreigabe hier nicht die beste Lösung.
"Echtes" Routing kann man unter Windows XP Professional angeblich so einschalten:
http://www.petri.co.il/configuring_routing_in_w2k_pro_xp_pro.htm
(Dann ist der statische Routingeintrag allerdings wieder notwendig)




Danielku15 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich eine Netzwerkbrücke zwischen dem LAN und WLAN auf dem Laptop einrichte, bekomme ich keinen Zugriff mehr aus das WLAN.



Die Netzwerkbrücke ist eigentlich die einfachste und sinnvollste Lösung für dieses Szenario. In Verbindung mit Wireless LAN scheint sie allerdings manchmal Probleme zu machen.
Bietet der Treiber der WLAN Karte an den sogenannten Promiscuous Modus zu aktivieren könnte es sich lohnen damit zu experimentieren.



Danielku15 hat gesagt.:


> Gibts eine Möglichkeit den Mac direkt über den Laptop in das WRT Netz einzubinden?


Nur über Routing und Bridging. Also die beiden oben beschriebenen Optionen.




Danielku15 hat gesagt.:


> Oder kennt jemand von euch eine Möglichkeit zu prüfen ob bei Windows die Pakete vom WRT ankommen welche für das Mac Netz gedacht wären?


Mit einem Paketsniffer wie WireShark lassen sich alle Pakete anzeigen die auf einer Netzwerkkarte hereinkommen.


Greetz


----------

